# North East forum meet -- Sunday 3rd September



## moogie (Jul 1, 2017)

Golf meets in the North East have been quiet too long,  so thought I'd organise a get together at my home club and see if we can get a few old and new faces,  United at a local meet.

Venue -- Newcastle United Golf Club
Date -- Sunday 3rd September
Tee times will be around 12 noon ,  or 1215pm onwards
Cost will be Â£17 including sweep money

Looking to gauge interest right now,  so add your name to the list if you want to come along ðŸ‘
Payment details will follow once post has been given a while to see numbers and I know if there's enough interest to go ahead 


1. Moogie
2. Richy


----------



## Wayman (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm up for it


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2017)

Should be good for me.


----------



## moogie (Jul 1, 2017)

1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk
5) Lord Tyrion

[c/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:





moogie said:



			1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk
5) Lord Tyrion
6) Grumpyjock
[c/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

Might manage to have a trip up and play, never been to this course. Put me on the list please.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, I'll be up for this

1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk
5) Lord Tyrion
6) Grumpyjock
7) Khamelion


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jul 3, 2017)

Sounds good always liked this course.

1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk
5) Lord Tyrion
6) Grumpyjock
7) Khamelion[
8)Heavy-grebo


----------



## splashtryagain (Jul 3, 2017)

Like to try new courses - Unfortunately still on holiday this time!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2017)

Can I put myself down as a possible? am away on holiday the previous week, and not sure yet if we will be coming back on the Friday, Saturday or Sunday! 

When do you need a definite Yes or No by?


----------



## moogie (Jul 4, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Can I put myself down as a possible? am away on holiday the previous week, and not sure yet if we will be coming back on the Friday, Saturday or Sunday! 

When do you need a definite Yes or No by?
		
Click to expand...


No probs
Was wanting firm numbers by end of the month,  then sort payments




1) Moogie
2) Richy
3) Wayman
4) Beezerk
5) Lord Tyrion
6) Grumpyjock
7) Khamelion
8)Heavy-grebo 
9) rudebhoy   ( maybe ? )


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm up for that, Cheers Bri :thup:

1) Moogie
 2) Richy
 3) Wayman
 4) Beezerk
 5) Lord Tyrion
 6) Grumpyjock
 7) Khamelion
 8)Heavy-grebo 
 9) rudebhoy   ( maybe ? ) 
10) Kraxx


----------



## moogie (Jul 22, 2017)

Reluctantly pulling the plug on this

been informed theres to be some serious greens maintenance a little bit too close to this date.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2017)

@rse, are there any alternative venues?


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			@rse, are there any alternative venues?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. Anyone willing to offer up their course? There's a real lack of north east get togethers now.


----------



## Spoorsy (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't know any alternative venues, but I wouldn't mind joining you's if you find somewhere, hopefully a handicap isn't required as I don't current have a one


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 22, 2017)

That's a bummer... :-(


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll ask up at Whickham, see what they can do.


----------

